# Time to Vote, May Photo Comp.



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

follow the link to view

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8541.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just locking it for now, I'll explain why later


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay, get voting, I was waiting for RBD to repost his pic that I deleted by accident, good luck to all who entered.
it's one vote per member, all I ask is that you don't vote for your own pic


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Go CC go!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my votes in,,,some real tough choices out there ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well done Doug,

Round of applause from all of us to you for putting this together.

Lots of hard work gone into this behind the scenes, I'm sure. 

All in the name of FUN...... 8)

Hobbsy


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes thank you for all the work put in to the photo contest! 

I struggled between two photos, but I managed to decide after much deliberation!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My vote is in! I'm happy with my choice although there were a lot of close seconds! 

Yes, I want to say thanks too, Harrigab!! It's a good time looking at all of the current pictures of everyone's pups!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Voted!
So many great pictures, it was not easy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think what makes it good is the diverse opinions, in a good way, I kinda shortlisted 6 before I chose and of those 6 the only one to get a vote is the one I voted for. Early days yet though and poll is open till next saturday (6:38am GMT)


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

so many pictures to look through - it will take me a while to decide who to vote for


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Doug,

So precise with the closing time of the 'comp' (6.38am GMT) next Saturday!!!!!!!!

Was your dad a railway signalman by any chance?????  

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is gonna be tough... So many fabulous entries!! ;D ;D ;D

I'm glad we have some time to decide, harrigab!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> So precise with the closing time of the 'comp' (6.38am GMT) next Saturday!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


nope,,,but my grandad was


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooowaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy    

It's in the 501's

(Gene's) ;D

Top job mate, you put a happy 'buzz' back into the forum 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Doug,
> ...


and my other grandad was a gamekeeper,,,,,so at least I've got an eye for timing and a good dog ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

So you should never be late for 'teatime' and the dinner table should never be without a pheasant or rabbit to boot!!!! ;D

No excuses now we know your 'breeding lines' !!!!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I shouldn't be, seeing as it's me that makes tea 9/10..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Have a word with ' the Welder' !!!!!!

I don't think she's pulling her weight!!!  ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Have a word with ' the Welder' !!!!!!
> 
> I don't think she's pulling her weight!!!  ;D


errrrr, I'll let you tell her that, I quite like my head at the top of my neck ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know what u mean........

I do the grass..... :-\

My better half does the ironing..... :-\

I think I got the better deal.....

I cut for three months!

She irons for twelve months!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My vote is in. 

Great job, programing side. I can only imagine what it takes to fuel $ the upkeep, not to mention the elbow grease. I know the British Pound is pretty powerful but hey, nothing is for nothing :-\

Calum, have you considered setting up a donor based system to offset the cost somewhat? 
I belong to a professional forum which is set up like that. 

Just thinking out loud..

Julius


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I still can't decide which photo to vote for! Can't even get it narrowed down to my six favs. Just looked through them again! I will keep trying... but haven't voted yet! 

_Later on... Okay, I voted. (It was so hard to decide!)

Thanks to everyone for your beautiful photos!!_


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

I know how difficult it is to capture any special moment with a Vizsla because they're all over the place, so I voted for the pic that I thought the photographer had the most creative eye, the fastest reflexes, and in the end came up with an extremely memorable photo.

But hats off to all who submitted; getting a usable pic of a Vizsla is really hard!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Times running down for those who haven't voted yet


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on, guys! It's close! Chime in & be heard.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*poll now closed*
well done Ollywebb1 ;D,,crispycrunch was a close second.
Well done to everybody who took the time to post and vote.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm, tinkering about trying to create a new thread I seem to have misplaced ollywebbs pic , I'll find it later as I've got to go to work now,,oops!


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Harrigab, and to everyone who voted. It was a really close run thing. Does that mean I can call Radley 'Mr May' now!? ;D ...... Very chuffed


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like I missed the vote. But if I had come back on in time I probably would have voted for Ollywebb1's photo. Congratulations Ollywebb1. Well deserved.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Dang......so close.

Congrats to Ollywebb!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy achieved 2 votes.....strange as she wasn't even entered...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=8541.0;attach=18490;image

I think she was Darcy ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Don't think so Harrigab.....If I remember in a past post I said I was withdrawing and entering in the next comp....
PS ...I don't think I can compete with the overexposed puppies anyway.. :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Don't think so Harrigab.....If I remamber in a past post I said I was withdrawing and entering in the next comp....
> PS ...I don't think I can compete with the overexposed puppies anyway.. :-[ :-[ :-[


so why was it in the comp thread?,,I can only enter pics that are in it into the poll. Maybe I'm wasting my time and effort.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Harrigab, you never waste your time or your effort, we really do appreciate all you do on this forum....  ......well me and my Darcy do.. ;D


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> Darcy achieved 2 votes.....strange as she wasn't even entered...


What you complaining about, lots of members didn't get any votes.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

River said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > Darcy achieved 2 votes.....strange as she wasn't even entered...
> ...


 If you took the time to actually READ my post properly ....I withdrew my photo....  . and where do you read from my post that I was complaining..


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

[/quote]

If you took the time to actually READ my post properly ....I withdrew my photo....  . and where do you read from my post that I was complaining..
[/quote]

VV


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

If you took the time to actually READ my post properly ....I withdrew my photo....  . and where do you read from my post that I was complaining..
[/quote]

VV
[/quote]

sorry...what does VV mean...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

VV - Internet slang for "Very Very" or " Vice Versa" as far as I know. 

Ps who cast the second vote for Darcy? ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well Datacan it wasna me...... ;D


----------

